# Need a place to hunt. Anyone???



## Glock 21 (Nov 1, 2007)

I need a place that i can hunt in burke county or somewhere close. Asked everone i know and apparently friendship only goes so far when you talk about a place to hunt. I would like to get permission to hunt on some private land but i can pay for a lease or a membership to a club. I typed in burke county in the search box and there are at least 10 people on woodies that live in or at least hunt burke county. Does anyone know anywhere i might be able to hunt. Any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Glock 21 (Nov 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Zippin-z (Nov 1, 2007)

Yuchi has 7,800 ac.  Buck only-Oct,29 thru Nov,19. Either sex Nov. 16 thru 18th.


----------



## Glock 21 (Nov 2, 2007)

it is right down the road from me but i don't have anyone that i can go with to hunt or scout. if i got permission somewhere i could scout by myself and get one of my friends to take me hunting, or hunt by myself even though this isn't really legal. i forgot to say i am 15. I posted awhile back and someone brought up the point of liability. i or i can get my parents to sign any legal document that will take all the "liability" off the land or club owner. My parents don't hunt, my bro might take me if i can find a place to hunt, and i can get one of my friends to take me.(all older than 18 with a hunting license)


----------



## Glock 21 (Nov 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Glock 21 (Nov 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Glock 21 (Nov 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Glock 21 (Nov 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Glock 21 (Nov 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Glock 21 (Nov 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Glock 21 (Nov 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Glock 21 (Nov 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## razorsedge (Nov 6, 2007)

ok little dude, we get the message


----------



## Glock 21 (Nov 7, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Glock 21 (Nov 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Big Country (Nov 9, 2007)

will somebody please take this kid hunting


----------



## Glock 21 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks Big Country. I really don't want anyone to take me just bc they feel obligated or something i just want permission for some private land or a club but i doubt i will get it this season.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Nov 10, 2007)

what part of the state do you hunt in


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Nov 10, 2007)

Somebody better get him into hunting/fishing before he discovers girls (or worse). My son didn't have anyone to take him either, except me, and he enjoyed it, but it wasn't the same for him as hanging out with a guy... I used to call my uncle and step-dad and ask them to take him fishing. Sometimes I would pack him a lunch in the morning, take him down to the river and we'd put the boat in. He had a walkie talkie would fish all day till I picked him up that evening. But what he wanted was someone to share that time with. I was also with him when he shot his first deer at 13 yrs. old. Some men just drop the ball don't they?


----------



## Glock 21 (Nov 10, 2007)

REMINGTON710 said:


> what part of the state do you hunt in



Nowhere now that is why is why i am asking. used to hunt in burke county which is about 45 minutes south of agusta.



Tomboy Boots said:


> Somebody better get him into hunting/fishing before he discovers girls (or worse). My son didn't have anyone to take him either, except me, and he enjoyed it, but it wasn't the same for him as hanging out with a guy... I used to call my uncle and step-dad and ask them to take him fishing. Sometimes I would pack him a lunch in the morning, take him down to the river and we'd put the boat in. He had a walkie talkie would fish all day till I picked him up that evening. But what he wanted was someone to share that time with. I was also with him when he shot his first deer at 13 yrs. old. Some men just drop the ball don't they?



I am already into hunting and love it way too much already. I have discovered girls and will never discover worse. I have a place to fish and people to fish with but hunting land is the complete opposite. I have to fly across the country to find a place to hunt with my grandpa in Idaho. My biggest whitetail was taken in Idaho.


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Nov 10, 2007)

A bump for the young fella, I hope somebody can help you on your quest. hunting is a great experience that I fear our future children want all be subjected to. good luck bud.   ttt


----------



## Glock 21 (Nov 11, 2007)

thanks tod. ttt


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 11, 2007)

Have you looked in the "leases" part of the forum? There's usually some clubs needing members.Also lots of public land available,if you're a poor boy like me.Probably not,if you can fly to Idaho to hunt!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Nov 11, 2007)

sorry I ment to ask you where you live.


----------



## Glock 21 (Nov 11, 2007)

rangerdave said:


> Have you looked in the "leases" part of the forum? There's usually some clubs needing members.Also lots of public land available,if you're a poor boy like me.Probably not,if you can fly to Idaho to hunt!



I have looked there. i would love to hunt public land but like i said before neather one of my parents hunt but i could find someone to take me if i had stands up already and all we had to do was get there. The ticket to idaho this year didn't cost me nothing bc my grandpa had frequent flyer miles or something. the previos 2 years i used all my christmas and birthday money on the trip, it was worth it.



REMINGTON710 said:


> sorry I ment to ask you where you live.



I live in burke county and if you know the place i live about 5 miles as the crow flies from plant vogle on hancock landing rd. i have literally asked everone around me but they either hunt it and want to keep it to themselves or the land is already leased out.


----------



## Glock 21 (Nov 11, 2007)

The thing that aggrivates me the most is that my neighbors just leased about 4800 behind my house.(of cource i didnt find out until the deal was final) they blame it on the land owner by saying he doesnt want anyone exept the people that paid for the lease on his land but i am pretty sure that is just my neighbors saying that bc they dont like me or something. 

ps. they took an 8 point, 7 point and a huge 9 point last year off that land.


----------



## Glock 21 (Nov 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Glock 21 (Nov 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Glock 21 (Nov 12, 2007)

ttt no one?


----------



## Zippin-z (Nov 12, 2007)

I might hunt Yuchi either sat. 17th or sun. 18th. You would be welcome to join us if we do. By us I mean Myself, my 11 yr old son and a friend I work with. If intrested and we can work out a time to meet you and your parents, send me a PM. This will most likely be a morning hunt.


----------



## Glock 21 (Nov 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 2789britt (Nov 13, 2007)

i hunt in randloelf county just outside of cuthbert georgia i get four guest days and my club will allow you to hunt with me for free if one of your relatives comes with you i will be hunting there this weekend i go down there every other weekend. i live in douglasville georgia which is 160 miles from cuthbert but if you cna get ome of your relatives or a friend over 18 to bring you it is ok with me please email me lightingbrian@bellsouth.net my name is brian .


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 13, 2007)

PM sent to u bud!


----------



## Glock 21 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for the offers hicktownboy and 2789brit but i cant go that far.


----------



## Glock 21 (Nov 16, 2007)

ttt


----------

